# AZTEC IMAGE 3rd ANNUAL CAR SHOW & HOP April 28,2013



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Lil junior said:


>


:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm all in...


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good show last year, I' am going to try to make this show' ! TTT for The Aztec image C.C


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

HM WREKN82 said:


> Good show last year, I' am going to try to make this show' ! TTT for The Aztec image C.C


Thanks for the bump .. Hopefully u can make it .. It's going to be good


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!_


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Lil junior said:


>


GOOD SHOW...The big M will be there to support...


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CLASSIC DREAMS


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MAJESTICS


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

Lets get those pre regs in


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in...I'm in...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*BAKO BULLYZ WILL BE IN THE BUILDING!!!*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

YOU KNOW USO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the support USO


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's going to bigger and better this yr hope u guys can make it ..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*AZTEC IMAGE T.T.T*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

exotics will be in the house 3rd year in a row.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows in 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike to reserve your date.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows in 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike to reserve your date.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows in 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike to reserve your date.



TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

HOPING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo Aztec Image


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013** WILL BE ON MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca. at the Salinas sports complex with a rain date of March 17th.

More dates will be posted soon*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows in 2013. Call me at 323.557.2854 Mike to reserve your date.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm all in...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> HOPING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR



Me too!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on April


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lil junior said:


>




Qvo


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Send those pre reg n guys .. It's bigger and better this yr


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call me Richard. I want a spot this year...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Happy New Years AZTEC IMAGE...

TTT For Upcoming Show...*_


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

*****AZTEC IMAGE 2013 CATEGORIES*****

★★★1st★★★2nd★★★3rd★★★

40'S -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL 50'S -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL 60'S -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL 60'S VERT -ORIGINAL-STREET-MILD-FULL 70'S -STREET-MILD-FULL 80'S -STREET-MILD-FULL LUXURY -STREET-MILD-FULL 90'S-2000'S -STREET-MILD-FULL SUV. -STREET-MILD-FULL TRUCKS -STREET-MILD-FULL HUMMERS -OPEN PT.CRUISERS/SCION -OPEN HOT RODS - STREET MUSCLE CARS- STREET SPECIAL INTEREST/ LOWROD- STREET

MOTORCYCLES -STREER - CUSTOM EUROS - STREET-MILD-FULL

ELCAMINO/RANCHERO - STREET - MILD - FULL

BIKES 16" - STREET - MILD - FULL 20" - STREET - MILD - FULL BEACH CRUISER - STREET - MILD - FULL 3 WHEELER - STREET - MILD - FULL

****SPECIALTY AWARDS ***** -FURTHEST TRAVELED -MOST PLACED *****$150**** -BEST PAINT -BEST CHROME -BEST ENGINE -BEST UPHOSTRY

*****BEST OF SHOW CATEGORIES ****** BEST CAR---$200. BEST DUB CAR----$100 BEST TRUCK--$200. BEST DUB TRUCK-$100 BEST BICYCLE-$200. BEST DUB SUV/HUMMER - $100

★★★BEST OF SHOW MUST BE FULL SHOW JACK.STAND





******HOP RULES &the PAY OUTS********** FIRST PLACE $400 --------SECOND PLACE $150

SINGLE PUMP STREET : 35" LOCK UP DROP UPPERS AND 2"EXTENSION ON LOWERS

DOUBLE PUMP STREET: 37" LOCK UP DROP UPPERS ONLY AND 2"pipe EXTENSION ON LOWERS

SINGLE PUMP RADICAL: NO LIMIT ON LOCK UP NO GETTING STUCK

DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL: NO LIMIT ON LOCK UP NO GETTING STUCK

DANCERS: 90SEC TO QUALIFY

*STREET CARS MUST HAVE SHOCKS IN ORIGINAL POSITION NO EXCUSES *RADICAL:NO GETTING STUCK IF SO YOU WILL BE DISQUALIFIED *********3 CARS MAKE A CLASS***********:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Gonna Be Good...
TTT AZTEC...*_


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
Great show!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> HOPING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR


Hope u can make it too...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Del Valle 2010 Tug o war champs...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Get those pre regs in before feb 1 .. It's only $20


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

sergio 86 mc said:


> TTT


Do I see a hopper in the future???


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

76 Glass said:


> Do I see a hopper in the future???


May b ;-)


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

sergio 86 mc said:


> May b ;-)


I like it...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

76 Glass said:


> I like it...


He's into building show cars now .. No more hoppers ...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

LATIN WORLD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT AZTEC IMAGEcc


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

NEW BREED IN DA BUILDIN'!!!!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

new breed said:


> NEW BREED IN DA BUILDIN'!!!!


Thanks for the support NEW BREED!!!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

el cuate-g said:


> LATIN WORLD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


Thanks for the support LATIN WORLD!!! I heard Ray and Chris bringing Menudo ?? Gracias fellas


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't forget to bring out those hoppers out...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..TOOK US MORE THAN A FEW HOURS TO GET TO BAKERZ....BUT WE RIDE WE DONT HIDE....WICKED RIDAZ CC..GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR......:thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP..TOOK US MORE THAN A FEW HOURS TO GET TO BAKERZ....BUT WE RIDE WE DONT HIDE....WICKED RIDAZ CC..GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR......:thumbsup:


Gracias!!! Wicked Ridaz cc we sure did have a good show last year.. But with all the Lowrider familia we can make it better this year.. Hope to see you guy's again at this year's show..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

76 Glass said:


> Gracias!!! Wicked Ridaz cc we sure did have a good show last year.. But with all the Lowrider familia we can make it better this year.. Hope to see you guy's again at this year's show..


YUP..WE PLANNING ON IT.....:biggrin:


----------



## 661 (Jan 23, 2012)

One nation will be there


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

661 said:


> One nation will be there


Thanks for the support .. I heard Omar is bringing doughnuts n menudo


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Morning BUMP!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Junior51 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Pachuco CC*

We will be there strong make room the bombas are comming


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Junior51 said:


> We will be there strong make room the bombas are comming


Thanks for the support!! We looking forward to you guy's joining us....


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Sunday night Bump!!!!!


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:NICE SHOW SEE YOU THERE'RE!!!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Tuesday BUMP...


----------



## Lil junior (Nov 22, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

***Roll Call for the AZTEC IMAGE cc 3rd Annual Car Show and Hop****


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Barely remembered my password! Lol


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Elco87 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm going:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


 Beautiful dog


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> Beautiful dog


Thank you!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's almost show time hope u guys r ready ...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT FIR AZTEC IMAGE CC.....


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

ray-13 said:


> TTT FIR AZTEC IMAGE CC.....


Hopefully we can see the New car at our show??


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

76 Glass said:


> Hopefully we can see the New car at our show??


Hell yeah I want to check it out ..


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

No need to pre reg hope to see you guys out here. . .:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

T T T


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Shows around the corner .. Hope u guys are ready ..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP HAD A FIRME TIME LAST YEAR....


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I want in................".........


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I chopped it up with Gary yesterday and he guaranteed menudo at their show.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't miss OUTTT !


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*TTT for Aztec Image.

Let The Count Down Begin...*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

HumpDay Bump! TTT!


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's going to be a good turn out .. We have lots of clubs from out of town coming .. Plus all the homies and clubs from here in town ... Hope to see u guys there ....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTMFT. AZTEC IMAGE CC


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Don't forget we r having a dog show .. Some of the best bully's u ever seen .. From all over


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

aztec1 said:


> Don't forget we r having a dog show .. Some of the best bully's u ever seen .. From all over


That's right! Will be posting my flyer soon!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy Easter to all the Aztec family.....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

25 days left .. Let the count down begin


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Usa Motorsports will be in the House with "CYCLONE" .


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

21 days left


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Usa Motorsports will be in the House with "CYCLONE" .
> View attachment 628939


 that's right


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

19 days left to go then its show time ...


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...... !!!!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We getting ready !............................................................................................


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's almost show time .. Lets do this


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT for this show.....


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

We're getting closer can't wait


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

:yessad:


76 Glass said:


> We're getting closer can't wait


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't wait for July as well 

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/353584288070046/


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.... morning bump..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Gary said who ever wants menudo in the morning find him but he did say first come, first serve.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lil junior said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what is da hop paying out;;;;;;dpr;;;;;; some one pm me;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> what is da hop paying out;;;;;;dpr;;;;;; some one pm me;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;


$400 for first and $150 for second three make a class


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

good show looking forward to it


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

6 days to go then show time


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you have a under construction category:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:drama:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

SocioS-02 said:


> Do you have a under construction category:


*​I'LL FIND OUT FOR YOU...*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

TTMFT AZTEC IMAGE cc till the wheels fall out


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

Roll call any hoppers coming out to play


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

going to be a dam good show!!!! classic dreams in the house!!!


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

SocioS car club will be there


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Who's ready for the show?


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I am


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Backyard boogie c.c will be there


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams is ready!!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

We will be selling 
HID kits Ghost lights and led bars @ the show .
Look for the Usa Motorsports Booth!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

How much to get into the show?


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ke miras said:


> How much to get into the show?


$10


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how many people could be in car with paid registration?


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

It's the drive and passenger. Sorry bro we have no control over the extra passengers but it's only $10 per adult


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> We will be selling
> HID kits Ghost lights and led bars @ the show .
> Look for the Usa Motorsports Booth!


do I get another shirt my compa wore it and streched it out before he gave it to me


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

51 chevy said:


> how many people could be in car with paid registration?


 you and passenger free everyone else has to pay


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

SocioS-02 said:


> SocioS car club will be there


BIG AL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

aztec1 said:


> $400 for first and $150 for second three make a class


ANY HOPPERS SHOWING UP
I COMMING FOR THE CASH;;COSTING ME 2OO ON GAS;;OK


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Roll call who's ready for a great show?


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Show TTTime!!!!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

nite life santa barbara on the way.!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

It was Firme show, good job Aztec Image


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

chrysler300 said:


> It was Firme show, good job Aztec Image



Nice talkn with u loco... save me sum spots for next week! 

TTT!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Had a great time.Great Show.... Latin World representing. . .. !!!!!


----------



## BALLS THAT JINGLE (Sep 15, 2010)

Nite life cc of Santa Barbara wants to thank the Aztec image Fam. For having us it was a fun day b back next year 4 show


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Nice talkn with u loco... save me sum spots for next week!
> 
> TTT!


 It was cool chopping it up with you vatos. Hope to see you guys next weekend at Beach Park.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

good show :thumbsup:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

chrysler300 said:


> It was Firme show, good job Aztec Image


 thanks for supporting the show see you guy's at the park


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

ray-13 said:


> Had a great time.Great Show.... Latin World representing. . .. !!!!!


 Gracias Ray


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

BALLS THAT JINGLE said:


> Nite life cc of Santa Barbara wants to thank the Aztec image Fam. For having us it was a fun day b back next year 4 show


Anytime Nite Life cc see you guy's when we head up to your show. And remember were having another show in July this year 2


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> good show :thumbsup:


thanks Bro


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Good show thumbs up..majestics c.c will be there on the next one..


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Good show like the location very nice.....


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

OG LIL ABEL said:


> Good show thumbs up..majestics c.c will be there on the next one..


Right on Abel .. Thanks for the support


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

559karlo said:


> Good show like the location very nice.....


Thanks for coming out .. Hope to see u guys next yr..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: 3rd show in a roll, is just getting better and better. :nicoderm: See u cats at the next event! ...TTT AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :thumbsup: 3rd show in a roll, is just getting better and better. :nicoderm: See u cats at the next event! ...TTT AZTEC IMAGE...


Thanks homie see u guys this weekend at Latin worlds pic nic ..


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Latin World Representing


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Seven Se"deuce"d nice lines!


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Chrysler 300


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

TrueSpoke


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

More Rides from Latin World


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Tambien Las Mujeres Pueden!!!


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Future Latin World Member!









Follow In Pop's Footsteps!


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Where pics of the hop ?


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS CEN CAL AND DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN YESTERDAY IN BAKERSFIELD AS ONE. FROM THE 559 TO THE 661 MAJESTICS CENTRAL CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS DOING IT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

GreaTTT Show!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

video will be up by tonight


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

El Lechero said:


> Latin World Representing
> 
> View attachment 639534
> 
> ...


 Thats right.. Had a great time... much love to the homies from Aztec Image. .. All 5 of us first place's and 1 Best Car trophies. ... !!


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

El Lechero said:


> Future Latin World Member!
> 
> View attachment 639563
> 
> ...


Latin World Starts them young... love both my baby and my girl


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*COUPLE PICS OF THE BULLY SHOW, I'LL POST MORE SOON...*


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

El Lechero said:


> Future Latin World Member!
> 
> View attachment 639563
> 
> ...


Thanks Latin World for ur support .. Glad u guys had a goodtime ... We'll see u this weekend ..


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

lrocky2003 said:


> MAJESTICS CEN CAL AND DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN YESTERDAY IN BAKERSFIELD AS ONE. FROM THE 559 TO THE 661 MAJESTICS CENTRAL CALIFORNIA CHAPTERS DOING IT


Majestics always putting it down .. Thanks for the support ..


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Who took the hop first place on inches for single pump..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*TTT Aztec Image...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 639683


 75 :thumbsup: single


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

JUST2C said:


> 75 :thumbsup: single


street category


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

who took dpr,,,inches


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> who took dpr,,,inches


dont think their was any dpr big al


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Wht about radical single pump class inches


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS IN THE HOUSE!!!!! ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE AZTEC IMAGE SHOW!_


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

video of the show is loading to youtube now, check back in in about 90 minutes


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*PACHUCO CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS FOR EVERYTHING HOMIES FROM AZTEC IMAGE HAD A GOOD SHOW AND TURN OUT GRACIAS*


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------

